# Multiple IUI failure support thread



## readyformore

Do we have one of these threads already? If so, I apologize, but I didn't see it. 

I had my 4th IUI done 9 days ago, and I can tell it didn't work. We are unexplained. I used femara and trigger. 

It's driving me nuts that it's been 2 years and 4 IUIs and still no pregnancy. 

Anyone else have multiple failed IUIs? I am not interested in IVF and I am currently wondering if I should even bother doing more IUIs. It really seems like my only chance, but it's not working anyway.


----------



## tlm

Hi! I will be having iui#4 tomorrow. I know how you feel! It will be 2 years in August that we have been ttc #1. Never had a BFP!! When #3 failed I had a really hard time, but now I am back to feeling hopeful.

I had a lap to remove stage 3 endo in March of this year, had no symptoms other than not being able to get pg. My doctor also removed 2 fibroids. After all that and 3 cycles of Clomid, ovidrel trigger and iui - nothing.

I have had pre AF spotting for 24 cycles since coming off bcp. Which I think we have solved now with progesterone suppositories. 

I just asked my docto today how many iui's does it typically take and he said 3 or 4. He also said if we wanted to do one or two more after that it wouldn't hurt anything. I think that the timing might take some time to work out and that's why they say 3-4. I have heard of plenty of people who it's taken that long. I know that doesn't make your situation any better! But you are not alone!!

What does you partner think??


----------



## Fiona41

Have you tried testing your trigger to see that it is working on time? I'm doing my first cycle of letrozole, ovidrel and TI. I had a scan on Fri, was given the trigger shot, told to BD Fri, Sat and Sun and that I would Ov on Sun. I decided to test the trigger just for fun and didn't get a positive until Sun eve! Hubby thought I was mad, but I'm now glad I tested and told Hubby we should BD Mon and Tues too.


----------



## AMP26

I am waiting on getting my Beta done to officially call IUI #3 a failure. My husband is not all that comfortable with moving onto IVF, so we'll be doing another IUI and another and another until something works!!!! We are taking a month off though. I need to collect my sanity and relax for a while. 

Right now I'm 12 dpo and 12 & 13 days past back to back IUI's. All of my HPT's have been stark white without even a hint of a line. 

Have you thought about switching your meds?


----------



## tlm

Fiona, I have tested my trigger out before. You should get a positive hpt immediately following your trigger shot and it can stay in your system (urine) for 10 days. Just because your hpt is positive doesn't mean it's working. If you are getting positive hpt's then your trigger is still in your system or you could be pregnant.

If you temp this would be a good clue to let you know if and when your trigger shot has worked by making you ovulate. Your temp will rise and stay up after ovulation.

Good luck girls!! Glad we have this thread for support!! :)


----------



## never2late70

I had 3 failed IUI/Clomid/Triggers 

I am thrilled to be moving on to IVF. 

I don't want to waste anymore precious time :thumbup:

Prayers and Blessings!


----------



## readyformore

tlm said:


> Fiona, I have tested my trigger out before. You should get a positive hpt immediately following your trigger shot and it can stay in your system (urine) for 10 days. Just because your hpt is positive doesn't mean it's working. If you are getting positive hpt's then your trigger is still in your system or you could be pregnant.
> 
> If you temp this would be a good clue to let you know if and when your trigger shot has worked by making you ovulate. Your temp will rise and stay up after ovulation.

:thumbup: Yep, this is exactly what I was going to say. To pinpoint ov, you really need to temp. HPTs after trigger don't really do much.


----------



## readyformore

TLM- thanks. It definitely feels better not to be alone. :thumbup: My husband does not do well when I am not coping well. If I can take the disappointment, he will continue. If I fall into a blubbering pile of emotional mess, he wants to stop. :haha: How about your SO? And more importantly, how did the IUI go?

Amp- yep, a month or two off is necessary for sanity. I did back to back cycles in January and February, and didn't do another til June. Actually, I thought I wouldn't do anymore at all..........that didn't work out. :haha: I am thinking of switching to clomid. Femara gives me crazy headaches. Clomid thinned my lining and gave me ovarian cysts, so it's like picking the lesser of the two evils. I am not interested in injectables. How about you?

never2late- good luck with the IVF. :thumbup:


----------



## tlm

Never2late - I hope I feel the same way if we get to ivf! Which we were planning on after this iui. Although I am tempted to give it another try because we have finally figured out my spotting problem (I think!). 

Ready - yes, I agree about not feeling alone!! My dh has a hard time when I am an emotional basket case, he basically ignores it. Which is really annoying, but... I guess I am lucky in that there really isn't anything he won't do for us to have a baby. I know some husbands won't do ivf or adopt, so I feel fortunate for that. But he really doesn't get the emotional toll it takes on me cycle after cycle. My theory is that he doesn't deal with emotions well so it's easier for him to not acknowledge it, if that makes sense!? And from other women I have talked to who have gone through this say how my dh is acting is normal. I think he thinks he knows how I feel and he can't do anything about it so why ask "how are you feeling?". I know this sounds like he is horrible, but he's really not!!

I felt really horrible after #3 didn't work and was ready to give up. So give yourself to feel mad, sad, frustrated, whatever! What does your doctor say about going back to clomid? Are you seeing an re??

My iui went well today, no issues. They got past my cervix really easily (the last 2 times it's been more painful and I spotted afterward) so I can't complain. I am feeling really positive but we all know how this cycle goes! I sware each time is different and so far that has never been the case!!


----------



## readyformore

My husband doesn't ask how I am feeling either. He just waits for me to unload on him. :haha:

I am seeing an RE. I haven't spoke to her recently, but I have a SIS scheduled for next week. I will ask her then what her opinion is about clomid. She is very reasonable, and I have done this so many times, (8 to be exact) that I am mostly certain she will just do what I want. 

Glad to hear your IUI went well. :thumbup: I agree, each time I feel differently. Usually at this point, someone needs to scrape me off the floor, but today, I feel unusually lighthearted and happy. Go figure. :shrug:


----------



## Sullie06

Multiple IUI failures for me as well. 7 to be exact.

DH and I have been TTC since 2/10. Had a natural pregnancy in that ended in miscarriage at 12wks in June of 2010. Since then not so much as a hint of a pregnancy. 

We've done 3 months of Provera to regulate my cycle in the fall of 2010. 8 rounds of Clomid, 7 with trigger, IUI and Progesterone between Feb and Dec of last year. Each month is was like the devastation and frustration grew. Here I was pumping my body full of hormones with no results, having my husbands sperm inserted by a doctor and yet all around me my girlfriends, coworkers and acquaintances were getting pregnant. Some of them have had more than 1 child in the 2 years we've been trying for our first. It's an awful feeling and I swore I never wanted to do it again...

We took the first 6 months of this year off to plan for adoption but after we found out what our exact cost was ($37,000) we decided to try IUI again more aggressively. Start Lupron/Gonal F with trigger and IUI next cycle.


----------



## readyformore

Sullie06 said:


> Multiple IUI failures for me as well. 7 to be exact.
> 
> DH and I have been TTC since 2/10. Had a natural pregnancy in that ended in miscarriage at 12wks in June of 2010. Since then not so much as a hint of a pregnancy.
> 
> We've done 3 months of Provera to regulate my cycle in the fall of 2010. 8 rounds of Clomid, 7 with trigger, IUI and Progesterone between Feb and Dec of last year. Each month is was like the devastation and frustration grew. Here I was pumping my body full of hormones with no results, having my husbands sperm inserted by a doctor and yet all around me my girlfriends, coworkers and acquaintances were getting pregnant. Some of them have had more than 1 child in the 2 years we've been trying for our first. It's an awful feeling and I swore I never wanted to do it again...
> 
> We took the first 6 months of this year off to plan for adoption but after we found out what our exact cost was ($37,000) we decided to try IUI again more aggressively. Start Lupron/Gonal F with trigger and IUI next cycle.

:hugs::hugs::hugs:

My first son is clomid/IUI baby. I had been ttc for 10 months when my friend announced she was pregnant after just a couple of tries. She then delivered that baby before I was even pregnant. It is devastating.....and hard to get over. It's been 10 years now and it still floats in my mind. Infertility will make a sane person crazy, but multiple failed fertility treatments is like being in the inner rings of hell. 

Come on Lupron/Gonal F!!!:thumbup:


----------



## aintlifegrand

I've had 2 failed IUI's, we were supposed to have #3 this week, but my ovulation came early and we were out of town. We are moving to IVF immediately, I can't wait any longer, driving me crazy!


----------



## readyformore

aintlifegrand said:


> I've had 2 failed IUI's, we were supposed to have #3 this week, but my ovulation came early and we were out of town. We are moving to IVF immediately, I can't wait any longer, driving me crazy!

Good luck. If you have low count, IVF should be better able to help than IUI anyway. :thumbup:

Is your pic a hpt with the middle finger flipped up? OH MY GOD! That's the best thing I have ever seen! :rofl: I absolutely love it. Made my day!


----------



## aintlifegrand

^Yes! Found it on a infertility blog, LOVE it.


----------



## readyformore

How's everyone doing? 

Anyone starting a new cycle? 

I am cd3 and we are taking this cycle off. My doc wants to do a test to check the inside of the uterus, so that's next week.


----------



## Am_ready

Don't give up. My #3 was horrible and painful they could get it in the right spot. So I took a 8 month break and thought I am done. But we decided to try maybe a couple more time and on #4 IUI I got my first BFP . I was 100% sure it was a failure. I didn't have any symptoms of being pregnant I felt nothing out of the normal. I didn't even want to take HPT.


----------



## tlm

Omg Am_ready, your post is exactly what I needed to see now! Had iui #4 last Tuesday and had my p4 done yesterday. It was 5.9!! Not good! My RE had me start progesterone supplements yesterday, but I am not very hopeful at this point!


----------



## readyformore

Enh. I don't know. I'm not so much of a fan of the hope posts. I know that nobody ever means harm. But, my 4th IUI didn't work. So seeing someone's that did, just makes me feel more broken, iykwim. 

Good luck with the progesterone tlm.


----------



## readyformore

Where did everyone go?

Maybe you all got pregnant! :happydance:


----------



## tlm

I have my beta on Tuesday! Have been so good and haven't tested yet... :) just got to keep busy tomorrow and then I go in first thing tuesday morning!


----------



## tlm

Ready, how did your test go? You are taking this cycle off, right?! Off meaning no meds, or no iui? Are you planning on doing anything different?


----------



## readyformore

tlm said:


> Ready, how did your test go? You are taking this cycle off, right?! Off meaning no meds, or no iui? Are you planning on doing anything different?

Hi tlm. I actually just left the REs office. She basically said that short of ivf, there's nothing she can do. She said my success rate is 5% and she told me twice that maybe its time to stop. I am heartbroken. 

Good luck on your beta!


----------



## SashimiMimi

I'm so glad I found this thread! Do you ladies mind if I join in? I've had 3 failed IUIs. The first one was unmedicated, second with femara and trigger (2 follicles), third was with puregon injections and trigger (4 follicles)! All BFFN!! All my tests so far have come back clear, our RE says OH has Olympic-winning swimmers, so now he is suggesting I book in for a lap.

I was disappointed with the first two IUIs failing, but the 3rd really destroyed me. I have decided to take a break over the summer from TTC and the fertility visits. I was initially booked in the for the lap July 10 but cancelled as I am in a fairly new job and just can't take the time off. I'm meeting with my RE on Thursday to discuss the surgery, because while I know he has suggested it for me, I don't know why... I'd like to know every scenario of what he might find before committing to it. 

The whole TTC journey with assisted conception is a very difficult road. I'm trying to stay optimistic and OH is very supportive, but it gets tough when there is no light at the end of the tunnel. I'd love to connect with others also going through the multiple failed IUIs and hear what type of game plan your doctor has suggested.


----------



## tlm

Hi girls! Beta was negative so I stop my Prometrium and wait for AF to show up! Boo! I have appt Thursday to talk to my RE about the next step. We will either give iui one more try (#5) or be moving on to ivf! On to cycle 26!


----------



## trytobeamommy

so heartbroken...am I(we) strong enough to continue with IUI #3...every minute of everyday this is the question that runs through my head :(


----------



## silverbell

Only just found this thread. I had 6 failed IUIs. Absolutely nothing wrong with me (other than lowish AMH, but no probs with follicles for the IUIs) and no problems with the sperm we're using either.

It's so upsetting because you just want to know what it is exactly that's going wrong and why it won't work. Sure, it can take a 'normal' couple up to a year to get pregnant naturally, but my IUIs were all medicated and very closely monitored, triggered and the sperm placed in my womb ... you would have thought one of these tries would have worked :shrug:

Onto IVF now. My doc says 6 is enough and she wouldn't recommend any more than that and quite frankly I'd had enough by 4. I have IUI hatred now. I feel like I just wasted my time and money and effort and emotions ... but you just do what you have to do and of course the chance was there that it might have worked.

Hoping you all get your miracles :flower:


----------



## Redhead7211

I just stumbled upon this thread too! 

Trytobe-Are you taking any meds? I can understand the frustration and heart ache 100%. 

Silverbell-What meds are/were you taking? I totally understand the curiosity/hatred about what is going on with failed IUIs. 

I'm having my 4th IUI tomorrow morning (see siggy for details). We switched donors this cycle hoping that will help our odds. I'm 24, in good health and do not understand why this is not working. Our RE said if this cycle does not work, then we can try injectables for 4 or so more tries. We are lucky because insurance covers the cost of the IUI.


----------



## silverbell

Redhead7211 said:


> Silverbell-What meds are/were you taking? I totally understand the curiosity/hatred about what is going on with failed IUIs.
> 
> I'm having my 4th IUI tomorrow morning (see siggy for details). We switched donors this cycle hoping that will help our odds. I'm 24, in good health and do not understand why this is not working. Our RE said if this cycle does not work, then we can try injectables for 4 or so more tries. We are lucky because insurance covers the cost of the IUI.

Hi :wave: I was doing injectables - Gonal F - daily from day 3 and then the trigger - Ovitrelle - when a follie (or 2 follies) were big enough at the scan.

Good luck for this morning! I really hope this is the lucky one for you :hugs: :dust:


----------



## Redhead7211

Silver-How long were you doing Injectables before you decided to move to IVF? Were you taking Clomid before?


----------

